# Exam preparation for Flroida Roofing license



## sorgie (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi All

I am in the process of preparing for the exams to get my roofing license here in Florida. I have all of the required books and am looking into online study preparation options. Does anyone have a good recommendation? Any other placed I can get practice exams? Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Can't help you Florida stuff, but please make a post to "introductions":thumbup:


----------



## Seabreezeroofing (Oct 15, 2014)

Google contractors exam school. http://www.seabreezeroof.com


----------



## SophiaM (Nov 10, 2014)

Seabreezeroofing said:


> Google contractors exam school. http://www.seabreezeroof.com


You meant to link to this right?


----------

